# Guadalajara Chatter



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone want to chat-up anything about Guadalajara?
So much has changed since the Pan American games. What have you experienced and where do you recommend the best places for dining, shopping, investment, etc.
A special place for your ideas, comments, gripes and whatever you have on your mind. Let´s have it all about Guadalajara, here and now.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

The games were recently... what has changed since then?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Davidc said:


> ...So much has changed since the Pan American games....


Like what? Maybe I was too busy working as a volunteer for the games and didn't notice.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Post Pan-Am*



TundraGreen said:


> Like what? Maybe I was too busy working as a volunteer for the games and didn't notice.


Congratulations and thank you for your service. It really went off better than some people thought or expected.

The city is all spruced up, beautified, and will probably remain that way for quite some time.

Party time and traffic interruptions are over and everyone has to readjust.

The games gave us a high but now economic reality is setting in, unfortunately.

What has changed? Nothing really. Depends on your point of view and attitude.

So, now we can look forward to the Olympics?


----------

